# Is getting avast or sophos for my mobile a good idea?



## Heyyomakewayformebro (Nov 12, 2018)

I have been using KIS on my smartphone for 3 years now, never flagged anything as I am pretty cautious, but it still feels good to know there is something behind me if anything wrong goes unnoticed. My friend uses the freeware version of avast security[which has most of the essential components of the AV unlocked for free users such as real time protection], which consistently has put good numbers on AVtest besides other paid AV's such as kaspersky, bitdefender, etc and another notable aforementioned freeware AV, Sophos.

There are 2 ways they can keep this app free :- 1) They are either data farming to sell to third parties to keep this product freeware or 2) Their commercial products make so much profit[enterprise and such] that they can afford to keep it freeware.

My friend did show me that you can disable the option for avast security to gather your data to sell to third parties, but it said, it only referred to 'Avast mobile security' and not 'Avast'- the organization as a whole.

So, is getting avast's free version worth it, or I will be selling my data to numerous third parties ?

P.S. I just want to know whether I can trust Avast to handle my data, especially with GDPR, which applies to them even in Asia, where I live.


----------



## Heyyomakewayformebro (Nov 12, 2018)

just commenting as I didn't get any replies


----------



## mohittomar13 (May 2, 2011)

Actually, it depends upon your personal preferences whether you like to go with KIS Avast or with some other antivirus. As far as sharing personal information is concerned I guess all companies share some information with third parties.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

All "free" av whether mobile or desktop will have some restricted functionality compared with the full paid for version. All of them & Avast is one of the more annoying for this, keep pushing pop up adverts to upgrade to the full version. 

All the reputable AV companies will protect your data & privacy and shouldn't be selling or passing that to anyone outside their organisation. However read the small print in the settings carefully & make sure you uncheck any option that says something like "share my data with approved 3rd parties" 

Avast "free" mobile is Ad supported, which means that it will display a range of different adverts while you are using the phone. These might be for other avast products or might be 3rd party ads, so bear that in mind.


----------



## Heyyomakewayformebro (Nov 12, 2018)

dvk01 said:


> All "free" av whether mobile or desktop will have some restricted functionality compared with the full paid for version. All of them & Avast is one of the more annoying for this, keep pushing pop up adverts to upgrade to the full version.
> 
> All the reputable AV companies will protect your data & privacy and shouldn't be selling or passing that to anyone outside their organisation. However read the small print in the settings carefully & make sure you uncheck any option that says something like "share my data with approved 3rd parties"
> 
> Avast "free" mobile is Ad supported, which means that it will display a range of different adverts while you are using the phone. These might be for other avast products or might be 3rd party ads, so bear that in mind.


Thanks, third party SDK's are a pain in the ass, and yeah, I ' am staying with KIS


----------

